# EOS Solutions Disc latest version?



## malchick743 (Dec 14, 2012)

What's the latest version of such disc? v26? v27?

Anyone got a new camera eg. 6D and can tell me?

Deleted illegal request - Administrator


----------



## candyman (Dec 18, 2012)

You can also download the software from Canon. Maybe it bit more work. On the other hand, you can choose what you want and what not. And, online is always the latest version of the software


----------



## malchick743 (Dec 18, 2012)

candyman said:


> You can also download the software from Canon. Maybe it bit more work. On the other hand, you can choose what you want and what not. And, online is always the latest version of the software


No, straightly speaking you CAN'T
In order to install online updates you'll need to have the original Solutions Disc (actual disc or ISO image) in place

Not that one can't live with an older Solution Disc version, but it's always better and preferable to have the latest version readily available whenever possible

I'm sure people like myself and tq0cr5i know this very well... but apparently you don't understand this

So... any 6D users who can chip in the help?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 18, 2012)

malchick743 said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > You can also download the software from Canon. Maybe it bit more work. On the other hand, you can choose what you want and what not. And, online is always the latest version of the software
> ...



Well, actually, you can. It does take a little more work. Keith at Northlight provides instructions. Basically, you either spoof the Registry (Windows) or delete a file from a duplicated installer package (Mac), which 'tricks' the installer into thinking you've already got Canon software installed. In spite of the check for previously installed Canon software, every updater is actually a full install.

But of course, you can only update as far as the latest available download from Canon, and the newest cameras usually ship with a version of DPP than is later than that, a version not made available for download until a newer update is released.


----------



## Admin US West (Dec 18, 2012)

This is not a Warez site, we do not lat posters advertise for illegal copies of copyrighted software or to post links.

Neuro gave a link that will let you install Canon software like DPP, but if you want software for the 6D, you need to buy one or wait until Canon posts the latest version.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 18, 2012)

The moderator removed my post about the software that came with my 6D. I tried. Guess I stepped in it this time. Sorry moderator dude! Didn't mean to offend!

BTW, the latest version is 27.1


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 18, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> malchick743 said:
> 
> 
> > candyman said:
> ...



Yea, that's one of the sillier things I think Canon is doing. A big PITA, without really stopping people from getting/installing it.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 18, 2012)

Um, I know this is a loaded question but how many folks have actually ever used the software anyway? Or more to the point, use it regularly? Since I had to go back to the box and retrieve the disc just to contribute to this thread, it's obvious how much I use it. Should I install it? What am I missing?


----------



## malchick743 (Dec 18, 2012)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Um, I know this is a loaded question but how many folks have actually ever used the software anyway? Or more to the point, use it regularly? Since I had go back to the box and retrieve the disc just to contribute to this thread, it obvious how much I use it. Should I install it? What am I missing?


I would say, at least install DPP so that there is at least some guaranteed form of raw file processing support. Anyone who wants optimal post-processing results from raw files should also consider sticking to original software ie. DPP.

But other components like ZoomBrowser? Never mind.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 18, 2012)

I use Canon Utilities, they let me tether my camera and have pretty much full control to view the image at highl magnification before I capture it. I can set the focus point and depth of field to my preference.
DPP has the new lens correction software that corrects many aspects of distortion. I only use it when I need something extra that Lightroom can't fix. It also doubles or even triples the file size.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 18, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I use Canon Utilities, they let me tether my camera and have pretty much full control to view the image at highl magnification before I capture it. I can set the focus point and depth of field to my preference.
> DPP has the new lens correction software that corrects many aspects of distortion. I only use it when I need something extra that Lightroom can't fix. It also doubles or even triples the file size.



re: File Size? Please elaborate. LR or DPP increases file size? I personally just import my RAW files into LR DNG format and go from there. I understand I am missing the tethering controls but I don't do studio work.


----------



## malchick743 (Dec 18, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I use Canon Utilities, they let me tether my camera and have pretty much full control to view the image at highl magnification before I capture it. I can set the focus point and depth of field to my preference.
> DPP has the new lens correction software that corrects many aspects of distortion. I only use it when I need something extra that Lightroom can't fix. It also doubles or even triples the file size.


Bundled tethering software (w/o extra charge) has always been an advantage for those sticking to Canon

For lens correction, IMO it's better to stick to DPP since original software seems to interpret such parameters more accurately and can yield slightly better results

LR is good, but afterall it's 3rd party workflow solution, so post-processing results/quality can be a real difference compared with original mfyer software

Not sure what you mean by "doubles or even triples the file size." Did you do fancy export settings eg. 16-bit output?


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 18, 2012)

I guess I will have to compare the differences you mention someday between the DPP software and 3rd Party LR software working with the RAW files. Adding a DPP step before LR would have to yield some mighty impressive improvements to make we want to go to the extra time/trouble. Maybe I'll do some googling soon to see if there are some interesting write ups. Great. Another thing to read up on....


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 18, 2012)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I use Canon Utilities, they let me tether my camera and have pretty much full control to view the image at highl magnification before I capture it. I can set the focus point and depth of field to my preference.
> ...



DPP can apply lens corrections to the RAW files, based on lens profiles downloaded from Canon (which, presumably, are based directly on the optical designs of the lenses, and generated in a manner analogous to how they generate their published MTF curves). Unlike all other RAW editors, which store the edits as sidecar/xml files, Canon's DPP makes changes to the metadata directly in the RAW file, so sidecar needed. Applying the lens corrections to the RAW files bloats them considerably.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks *neuro*. That's why I choose to import to LR in the DNG format with embedded RAW. I still have the RAW file and I don't have to keep up with sidecar files. I understand why Canon would/could use their own data to do the lens profiles. But what does Adobe use? I mean, ultimately how much different is it and does that make a significant difference? (Subjective nature of question withstanding/understood.)


----------



## tron (Dec 20, 2012)

hello,

it seems that the Canon site has been updated. Now the 27.1 disk products exist as Canon free updates.

I used the following link:

http://www.canon-europe.com/Support/Consumer_Products/products/cameras/Digital_SLR/EOS_5D_Mark_III.aspx?type=download&page=1

For example:

EOS 5D Mark III
Download: 0200251701 
Last modified: 11-Dec-12 

Digital Photo Professional 3.12.52 Updater for Windows


----------

